

HN: Looking for Android Developer - zolotarev

We are looking for a freelancer now.<p>Later on we may switch to salary, but anyway you'll be able to work remotely.<p>Cinarra is a mobile internet technology startup. We're looking for highly talented, motivated, and startup-minded professionals able to work in a highly distributed virtual team at a very fast pace.<p>You solve problems when you sleep, debug while taking a shower, and code in your head while having breakfast? You may just be our type of guy!<p>Requirements:<p>html5, css3, javascript, jquery, mobile, mac os, android, ios, maps, git, java, C#, C++, rest, xml, json, postgresql, multi-threading, memory management, caching<p>Responsibilities:<p>Design, documentation, implementation, delivery.
Analysis and programming of mobile applications.
Code reviews and code analysis.<p>Interested? Please send a message to stars@cinarra.com with a link to your portfolio (github, blog, twitter, design/code samples).
======
electrichead
Kitchen sink too?

